# What Is & What Should (tutorial)



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

A Led Zeppelin classic: a quick look at the way i play the elements of this great tune.......thanks for watching! 

[YOUTUBE]hhZSrLg2B4Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## droptop88 (Aug 25, 2006)

Very cool again Dale - thanks!


----------



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

thanks for watching......hope all is well,

dale


----------

